# KVD 1.5 pain



## JRiffe (Mar 10, 2010)

I like hurricane lake, but this past saturday I was in some pain. I found a bass patern as the storms rolled in, KVD's 1.5 CHARTREUSE SHAD 10ft of water on the main points. Anyway as I caught my second of the night I stoped payin attention to what I was doing as I reached down too take the hooks out, the fish decides to pull the "I'm out of the water flip" and the top trouble hook finds my right middle finger lol. Well needless to say I had some pain, my wife doesnt do well with blood so I was on my own. I got to the South ramp when I met a fella i think his name was Brian. He helped me out as he just unloaded into the lake, with a nice bass tracker. he cut the trouble hook off the crankbait relieving some of the pain, I then drove all the way to Eglin's hospital where they took the rest out. I guess what Im trying to say is always pay attention to what you are doing even if its somthing youve done a thousand times it just takes the one time to open yours eyes a bit lol. And Brian if you are a member on the forums THANK YOU so much sir.:thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Last summer me and my dad were fishing in west bay in panama. it was early that morning and i caught a trout on top water. He had the bottom treble hook in his mouth and if you've ever caught a trout then you know that mean shake they do when you are trying to get the hook out. Needless to say my right hand slipped up his body and my ring finger went right into the top treble hook. Dad laughed for a while and then we took the treble hook off the lure. the hook went as deep as it could right next to the bone under that thick meat on the palm side of my finger. Of course dad told me to suck it up and try to back it out. BAD IDEA! That hurts! I would try about every 10 minutes after i could muster up enough courage to give it another yank. I gave up for a while and fished with one hand lol and that was interesting. We finally called it a day around lunch after mom got word that i had a hook in my finger. Thankfully my brother in law is a doctor and had some stuff at his house to numb my finger and push it through and i didn't hardly feel a thing. I feel your pain and i swear i'll never let that happen again!!!!!!


----------

